# Best White Pencil/Marker



## Oana (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello dear Artists 


What do you use when you want to add some light to your drawings - be them colored pencil or graphite pencil? 

I use correction fluid to draw the final light touches but it's not that easy to work with it .. I have tried the Prismacolor Premier White and the Derwent Inktense White pencil but I'm not really satisfied with the results. 

Thank you, 
Oana


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Oana, correction fluid would be okay to use if the piece of artwork is meant to be a temporary piece...the light fastness I think would be very poor and start breaking down, I could be mistaken but I would not want to risk it. I use white gesso, it can be as thick as you need it or add a bit of water to thin it out to be more manageable.


----------



## Oana (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you, George.  
I don't like the correction fluid myself as it can get very thick and eventually crack ... I have read about a white gel pen but I haven't found one by now to try it and see how it works. I shall try the white gesso as it seems very manageable. Looking forward to buy one and use it 

PS. This is one of my recent drawings where I have tried the correction fluid .. not with such great results, I'm afraid. 
http://www.artistforum.com/art-by-oana/columbus-fried-his-egg-prismacolor-premier-a4-arhi-paper-reference-pic-http-www-marcellobarenghi-com-2013-04-perfectly-fried-egg-html-5313-262/


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know the highlight on the egg looked really nice and it looks to reflect the light greatly. Very nicely done, love the prismacolor pencils...










I would have suggested using a bit of blue for the shadow areas to compliment the oranges in the yoke...but very nicely done.


----------



## Oana (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you very much, George  
I really appreciate your suggestions and you liking my drawing makes me really happy as I am aware you are a great Artist and I really appreciate you works.  Thank you.


----------



## Leadr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

I normally use Copic Marker, prisma markers and pencil colors for making my drawings.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

I use the kneaded erasers for removing color....I found some that don`t leave a film on the paper that shows up during shading. Sometimes drawing is adding to the paper, sometimes it`s taking away. 
I have a whole lot of white pencils that I use from different makers including conte pencils, which I use depends on the color of pencils...some colors have a higher wax content than others and I use more than one maker of colored pencils so that makes a difference too so I have to try them until I find one that works, also depends on the paper sometimes.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree with Pencils. And, thats a nice egg, one thought, it might be better to work on a paper, or ground that has a contrasting color.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Hey Oana, Ive used a white Sharpie oil paint pen, (hobby lobby- michaels) works great for white detailing- really smooth and super white


----------



## Oana (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you dear Artists for such great suggestions!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

I started using a product called "Incredible White Mask". It's kind of like liquid rubber that dries really quick. It is applied with a nib you can buy from the same company. I recently started using it with my color pencils. Wherever I want to save and protect a pure white area, I apply the stuff. It will protect that area untill I wish to work on it, then I simply peal the mask off and I have the original bright white of the paper. Seems to work pretty good so far.


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

Caliart dual tip art marker is great. In terms of blending, these Caliart markers operate similarly to any shading marker. They dry rapidly, which eliminates smearing and bleeding. Furthermore, the colors may be readily layered to generate varied depths.


----------

